# Wiring diagram for 2008 Scion TC



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Can anybody please help me out with a radio wiring diagram for a 2008 Scion TC? I've been looking on the internet for an hour now and can't find one. Everything's for that gay ass Xb, I'm not sure if it's the same or not.

Thanks


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

What do you need to know man? Just what pins translate to what? Are we talking stock 08 head unit?


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

kidwolf909 said:


> What do you need to know man? Just what pins translate to what? Are we talking stock 08 head unit?


Yeah, the color coding. And it's a stock headunit, not the flashy one with graphics and stuff, just the normal one with amber backlighting. Right now I've got a line converter installed tapped into the rear speakers, is that right or should I tap into the front or the subwoofer?

Also, what is a good forum to go to for Scion Tc's?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

A great forum for scion tC owners is scionlife.com

But if you're using a LOC, you want to tap into the rear speakers, but you'd want to do so *at* the rear speakers themselves, so your RCA's will only run a short way to the amp(s). That is, unless you plan to remove all the speakers and replace them, then you would need to use the LOC at the head unit.

What is your plan?


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, eventually all speakers will be replaced. I'm about to install a 9887 headunit and I was wanting the color coding but I can't find one for the life of me....


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

GregU said:


> Well, eventually all speakers will be replaced. I'm about to install a 9887 headunit and I was wanting the color coding but I can't find one for the life of me....


Ohhhhhh okay. Did you buy a wiring harness for our car or are you just cutting out the old harness and directly attaching the wires from the HU harness to the vehicle?


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

kidwolf909 said:


> Ohhhhhh okay. Did you buy a wiring harness for our car or are you just cutting out the old harness and directly attaching the wires from the HU harness to the vehicle?


No wiring harness, good old fashion cut and splice into the vehicle.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

GregU said:


> No wiring harness, good old fashion cut and splice into the vehicle.


 Just buy a $10 harness and save you the trouble, headache, and possible damage. I would recommend heading to Harwin


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Buy a harness or a electrical diagram manual from the dealer just like I did for my gay ass xb.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think he was refferring to my gay ass XB.....and I was a loser and got the wiring adapter, guess I wasn't smart enough to know any better

BTW- the wiring diagram from the XB and TC is probably exactly the same, especially if they are using the same head unit




Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Buy a harness or a electrical diagram manual from the dealer just like I did for my gay ass xb.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you don't buy a wiring harness, you'll never be able to replace the factory head unit if you go to sell the car FYI. Well, at least not without re-cutting and splicing.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Buy the harness. The tC has weird color codes.

I have a tC. Just do it the easy way.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

I knew I'd get flammed for the Xb comment, sorry guys Hell, I guess I'll just buy a harness. Anyone know of a good link to get one from?

Trying to avoid Harwin as much as possible, it's a pain in the arse and I'm very lazy


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Crutchfield.com


----------



## AutoTECH (Apr 23, 2009)

dude just get a harness...itll help you from all the trouble and would also give you the pre-outs form the aftermarket radio and thus not needing a LOC


----------



## AutoTECH (Apr 23, 2009)

or buy one off of bestbuy.com or go to a store the harness for all scion models are the same.


----------

